# Alpha 3 Sound Question



## JonElCanche (Jun 12, 2011)

Yesterday I put alpha 3 and 3 different touchpads. On two of them it works perfect with no issues. However, on one of them there is a sound issue. The sound works fine when I first load the alpha 3 on there but after the first time that I shut the screen off sound just quits working all together and I have to reset the device for it to work again, but as soon as I shut the screen off no sound.
The other two touchpads do not have this problem. I tried using webos doctor and completely redoing everything but it has the same exact problem.
I have no apps or anything files. What could be causing this issue? Is it common? Thanks for the help!


----------



## JonElCanche (Jun 12, 2011)

Any ideas?


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

Hey Jon, using webOS doctor doesn't wipe out your Android partition, so any files that you had sitting there, or in the cache, weren't touched. I would recommend using ClockwordMod to clear your cache and dalvik cache, see if that improves anything. If not, then if you havent already (I saw you said webOS doctor, and completely reset, but I didnt see you say "ACMEUninstaller") I would try running the actual Uninstall from the Alpha3 thread http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10121-releasealpha3cyanogenmod-touchpad/ and reinstalling Alpha3 completely fresh.

Hope some of this helps!


----------



## JonElCanche (Jun 12, 2011)

Brawlking said:


> Hey Jon, using webOS doctor doesn't wipe out your Android partition, so any files that you had sitting there, or in the cache, weren't touched. I would recommend using ClockwordMod to clear your cache and dalvik cache, see if that improves anything. If not, then if you havent already (I saw you said webOS doctor, and completely reset, but I didnt see you say "ACMEUninstaller") I would try running the actual Uninstall from the Alpha3 thread http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10121-releasealpha3cyanogenmod-touchpad/ and reinstalling Alpha3 completely fresh. Hope some of this helps!


I tried doing the uninstaller and then using webOS doctor trying to get it as clean as possible. Reinstalled android and have the same sound problem. This is the 3rd time i have tried reinstalling the alpha3 through the ACMEinstaller and now my storage space says there are only 10G of available space. Each time I installed it it partitioned off 2 more gigs. How can I get everything off and get the 16G back? I never installed any of the preware for WebOS or put it in developer mode. Could that be the problem?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

JonElCanche said:


> I tried doing the uninstaller and then using webOS doctor trying to get it as clean as possible. Reinstalled android and have the same sound problem. This is the 3rd time i have tried reinstalling the alpha3 through the ACMEinstaller and now my storage space says there are only 10G of available space. Each time I installed it it partitioned off 2 more gigs. How can I get everything off and get the 16G back? I never installed any of the preware for WebOS or put it in developer mode. Could that be the problem?


Since you have two other TouchPads running perfectly on Alpha 3, do a nandroid backup you make through CWM and move it over to the misbehaving device and restore that backup to it and see what happens.

As to your loosing space, keep in mind, running WebOS Doctor does nothing to the android side except wipe out Moboot. But if you want to give it a good scrubbing, run the ACME Uninstaller, then connect your TP and have a look at your file structure using Windows Explorer. You most likely will find several folders named Android something or other. Delete them. Look for a directory named Lost Dir. I'll bet your find a ton of files in it that adds up to a lot of used drive space. Delete them, they are just what the directory says, lost.

Be sure your TouchPad has a full charge before attempting any of this.

At this point there are couple of ways you could go. In WebOS, under settings/device info, there is an option to totally reset your TP, I hear it takes around an hour to run. You will absolutely be back to factory fresh, like the day you opened the box. Now you could just leave it as is or go in and do the basic setup like you did the day you turned it on. You may want to try setting it up and running the complete install of CM7. If everything works, you are back in business.

As a last resort, there is a program/app in the WebOS market that is supposed to uninstall all traces of android. Just search on the keyword android. Install and run it. I accidentally found it one day when I was searching around in the WebOS market. I have never used it, so I have no idea what it will do. Run it at your own risk!!! I suspect you will never have to use it. Good luck


----------



## JonElCanche (Jun 12, 2011)

I tried the 2.1 alpha and for whatever reason the sound and everything works. I don't know why my TP didn't like alpha 3


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

JonElCanche said:


> I tried the 2.1 alpha and for whatever reason the sound and everything works. I don't know why my TP didn't like alpha 3


If I were you, I would stick with Alpha 2.1 on that TouchPad. If you have none of the SOD, wifi issues, be happy and go with 2.1. I am personally happy with 2.1 and have a friend who went back to 2.1 after a3 gave him problems.


----------

